# My broody hen isn't eating



## taylorm17 (May 10, 2014)

I don't think my hen is eating. She is extremely broody so we let her sit on some eggs. The second day she was on them, I have her a couple bits of bread and she ate them all up. I have her some more yesterday, and it is still there. I have a chick younger than her who is eating more. I think I will try some fruit and maybe she will eat that, any other suggestions?  I have also tried giving her some grass and she didn't really eat a lot of that either. I have only had one other hen hatch eggs and she ate normally. Is this normal for a hen it has only been about week on the eggs. Is there anything I can do about it? Thank you


----------



## bonbean01 (May 10, 2014)

I've worried about this too with one of mine...ended up putting high protein chicken feed in a bowl for her and water too...so she could eat and drink without getting up...then moved her and eggs to a cage and added a shallow dish of water so she could get herself wet to moisten the eggs...had the door open so she could come and go if needed...was all I could think of...she hatched her eggs and was fine.  Good luck!!!


----------



## taylorm17 (May 11, 2014)

ok thanks. She has about an inch deep water dish for cats and dogs full of water. She is in a large dog kennel. I gave her some fruit scraps and she took a couple bites of that, but they were right in front of her face. She is acting fine, extremely protective, talks to me when I come near her... just not eating right. I'd think if she was really hungry she could take the extra step to get to the food, but I moving it closer to her tomorrow. Thanks for the help. I like to know I'm not the only one


----------



## bonbean01 (May 11, 2014)

Nope...you are not the only one...LOLOLOLOL...the things we do for our chickens!!!!  My bantam hen Goldie became a pet...not our choice...hers...and she was so spoiled, I hand fed her...LOLOL...sadly free range chickens don't always make it...saw a large hawk pick her up and she was gone...still miss that chicken.


----------



## Prairie Farm Woman (May 17, 2014)

When our hens go broody, (We look for hens that do go broody.) we set them up with individual water and feed. This is so that if they are such great ma's that they don't want to get off the nest, they can get off for a real short time, and it is available.


----------



## taylorm17 (May 20, 2014)

Yeah she is in a dog kennel right now with food and the water is close her so she can keep the humidity right. She can move and I give her some grass that she takes. The other hens come under the deck and see what she is doing. LOL. I will post pics when the chicks come if I can. They are due on the 24th or 25th. The eggs are from 2 different days so I'm not sure when they will hatch exactly.


----------



## GentlemanFarmer (Jul 12, 2014)

It's not unusual for broody hens not to eat much.  They tend to sit on the eggs only getting off briefly to eat and poo.  My broody hens seem to leave the eggs for about 30 minutes or less each day.  Eating less means pooing less which keeps the nest area cleaner.  Poo is bigger too, that's normal.  It's all nature, things have evolved to just work.  Hens can look pretty ragged by he time the chicks are able to leave the nest but they bounce back fairly quickly.  Be prepared not to get eggs for some time.


----------

